# i fed my Ps raisens today



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i read somewhere that fruits and nuts are a good diet for Ps. they even liked dried bannanas as well. they eat; flake, pellets, fruits, guppies, goldfish, and beefheart. these guys eat better than i do.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

add some shrimp and krill to that diet. Its cheap and good for their color.


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Do you pre-soak the dried bannanas?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I am not about to do this


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I wouldn't either. Honestly, if I dont know how or what a prduct is made out of before they sell it in the markets and packed up, I usually pass up on it.


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

Yep, Id be cautious too


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> i read somewhere that fruits and nuts are a good diet for Ps. they even liked dried bannanas as well. they eat; flake, pellets, fruits, guppies, goldfish, and beefheart. these guys eat better than i do.


 Your intentions are good but, dried bananas have hydrogenated oils. Otherwise I don't see %100 fruit hurting them as long as it's not a main staple.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> I am not about to do this


 Innes only like meat eh

but anyways piranhas are scavengers in the wild, they will eat nuts and fruit if you do a little research on their natural diet in the wild. During the rainy periods when water levels rise and flood towards trees, nuts and seeds will fall as well as fruit. Piranhas will eat this as well. They are not too fusy and will take what they get


----------

